# "extra" carburetor part (pic)



## cam671 (Aug 29, 2015)

My first time trying to clean a carburetor and I've made a rookie mistake, forgetting where one of the small parts goes and is oriented.

The generator is a Briggs and Stratton 10HP, 5500 Watt, model# 030235
It uses a Nikki carb that has an obsolete OEM but the replacement carb is 591378

I can't remember how the inlet valve seat is oriented in relation to the float needle. My first inclination is to attempt to install it like this:










but then I looked at this video for a similar carburetor and it looks like the valve seat goes inside the carburetor like so:










but is that the right orientation, or do I have it upside down? I haven't used the trial-and-error method yet because I'm concerned about damaging the carburetor if I have it buggered up.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cam671 (Aug 29, 2015)

Bump?


----------

